# Dozer work in south Texas



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Been kicking around the idea of getting the senderos cleaned up. The ranch is north of Hebbronville, Texas. Had a guy out to look at it last month and was not that impressed. 

Also been contemplating just buying a dozer and doing it ourselves. Been looking at D-5 units down south given the delivery. 

Anyone have suggestions on leads for either?


----------



## Thecfive (Jul 8, 2012)

*Dozer*

I bought mine 5 years ago for the same reason and it paid for itself. If you get the right deal it's the way to go. IMO


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I tend to like using a track loader for this type of work versus a dozer. With the track loader you can work much faster picking individual plants to take out and you don't tend to "cup" the senderos near as bad which leads to standing water in your roads when it rains.

I have always rented my track loaders from Holt CAT in Corpus but Laredo might be the better option for you in Hebbronville. Hope this helps.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Just buy one. When you need one it will be there, plus they are fun to operate......don't get me wrong it is work though. I started operating ours when I was 17. One fall I went out to the ranch with the old man for 3 weeks and all we did was bulldoze. He ran the Cat D4 and I ran the Case Crawler/Loader......we got A LOT of work done. We are in Rocksprings so we did our clearing mainly with the loader because you can raise the bucket up ~10 ft. and keep the trees from falling back on top of you. Dad would come back through with the D4 with a 6-way blade and clean up/make roads.

Look at Ritchie Bros. Auctions for equipment.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I used a guy named Elmer to do some work for me in San Diego a few years ago. I was pleased with what he did and how quickly he worked. His number is 979-450-0555.

If you're just clearing for hunting though, you might want to look at having a forestry mulcher come in and do it. It's more expensive but you don't have all the stuff to burn and it's not as hard on the ground. I used Terry Ellis when I had my roads done and couldn't have been happier with the result. He can cover a lot of ground with his machine in a day. 361-438-9264 - https://www.facebook.com/TerryLEllisLandClearing/


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The senderos are currently brush hogged at least once a year so just looking at cleaning up the edges. Wondering how the track loader will work with all of the cap rock to contend with...


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Should be no problem at all and if your roads are starting to get brushed in on the edges, it should be much easier with the loader versus the dozer. I've been doing it for years and the results are much better/faster/cheaper than the dozer.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I would imagine there are a lot of people with equipment bought to build well pad sites that are hungry for work. I'd make some calls to oilfield contractors and see if they are interested


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

I rented a large Cat Maintainer on a place between Freer and Laredo. That thing did a fast & smooth job on established senderos and cut new ones with no problem. Got it out of Freer. Believe it was an oil field service co. Maintainer is the way to go!!

Mark..


----------



## tannerb80 (Jul 10, 2007)

My dad has a Dozer business, and charges the most competitive rate in our area (hill couuntry), and would probably be interested in clearing for you. He has 4 or 5 D5 equivalents (Case 850G's and one D5) and several operators. He can give you the low down on everything if youre interested. Call or Text Jack Blaker at 830-998-0374


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

a D5 is pretty small. I'd look for a D8 or D9. you will be able to utilize more tools, like a brush chopper with a bigger dozer. 

you should be able to get an older model... late 80's, that has full hydraulics, electric start, etc. for a decent price.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> The senderos are currently brush hogged at least once a year so just looking at cleaning up the edges. Wondering how the track loader will work with all of the cap rock to contend with...


You can clean that edge brush up pretty well with a brush hog. I've done a lot of clearing on my place with a 40HP tractor and a brush hog, just back into it a little at a time and nibble it down. If you don't mind doing a little work, there isn't a lot in that part of the state that a brush hog and a chainsaw won't take care of. Shred with the brush hog what it can mow over and push the rest into a pile with the front end loader and burn it.


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

I work for a Caterpillar dealer.. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## Loyola Beach RV Park (Sep 9, 2018)

UPDATE for BULLDOZER, Elmers new # is 361-296-4540, he charges $80 hr., he has a brand new Cat.


----------



## Sotx231 (Mar 29, 2017)

Does anyone know if you Can you rent skid steers with mulching heads anywhere in south Texas? Corpus or Laredo? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Sotx231 said:


> Does anyone know if you Can you rent skid steers with mulching heads anywhere in south Texas? Corpus or Laredo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a guy on here that has his own machine that does what your looking for. I cant remember his name... he has done a few before/after pics. See if you can do a search for him.

The mulches are pretty expensive to rent. Takes a finesse to run it right as well.


----------



## billsandducks (Jul 20, 2016)

imheadedsouth's son does


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Headed south 2 is his name on here....I did a quick search


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

We have dozers all over south and central Texas. Give me a shout. 830- three seven seven-69 seven one.


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sotx231 said:


> Does anyone know if you Can you rent skid steers with mulching heads anywhere in south Texas? Corpus or Laredo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can try Holt Cat / Texas First Rental.. They probably have skidsteers with Mulcher.. Not cheap.. but will get it done


----------



## RobM (Aug 14, 2018)

Stay away from the Fredericksburg guy. Send me a pm and Iâ€™ll be happy to give you a few reasons if it will save someone heartache and money. Not going to say anything publicly bad about him.


----------



## RANCH (Apr 6, 2021)

Fast forward 4 years I need some senderos cut in south texas off mines rd.....does anyone have any leads


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Yep


----------

